# why so long time needed?



## pkhtut (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,
I'm also new to FreeBSD or any BSD system and want to learn FreeBSD. I don't know why, but I wanted to use FreeBSD as my personal desktop. So I tried to install FreeBSD on my second machine for testing purpose.
I've got FreeBSD 7.2 downloaded and watched Youtube and read some doc and blogs for installation. Yeah, Installation was just well done. After that, I tried to upgrade all packages and even upgrade to Upstream release 8-RC1.
First, I upgraded all packages, oh lord, it was aged to be done. I didn't shut down my machine and left at night time and also when I went to work too. And when I'm coming home, it welcomed me with some configuration steps. Then I pressed "OK" and he goes. When I'm home, I took care of it if he asked some configs. Well it was 1st time all package upgrade for me about 3 days up time including times when I left home and night sleep. :\
Second, I tried to upgrade from 7.2 to 8-RC1, so I did. But, you know what, till right now, not finish yet. it now about 3 days up time. 
Why the hell is so long for upgrading? :r I know it is compiling stuffs. but you know, I'm just confused.

Have I have to give up FreeBSD? 

regards,
your newbie


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2009)

What is your PC specs?

Also just to exclude any confusions are you suing ports or packages....

many newcomers say packages when they actually mean ports....

For me Upgrading FreeBSD takes few hours....
It takes 1-2 days to compile all ports that I use

I have Pentium 4-HTT enabled @3GHz
2.5GB ram
HDD encrypted and using ZFS


----------



## dh (Oct 21, 2009)

Installing from ports prompts for options and it's really handy. However, if you wish to do completely unattended install you could run *make config-recursive* a few times to recursively configure all the options for dependencies too. And then run *make BATCH=yes* just to be safe. BATCH=yes tells make to use default options and never prompt for user input.


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 21, 2009)

My pc specs are;
Intel Celeron 4 @ 2.xx GHz
RAM 1 GB
HDD ATA (I don't know what kind of file system, but it might be default partitions)

--
First of all, I installed All from sysinstall with FreeBSD7.2 CD.

--
1st time package upgrade (might be port upgrade): I used those commands (honestly I had no idea what it will be going, just wanted to try to upgrade all packages so that I used my usb disk);

```
# cvsup -L 2 ports-supfile
# portsdb -Uu
# portversion -l "<"
# poartupgrade -arR
# pkgdb -F
```

2nd time upgrade to 8-RC1;

```
# freebsd-update -r 8.0RC1 upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# shutdown -r now
# freebsd-update install
# portupgrade -f ruby
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
# portupgrade -f ruby18-bdb
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db /usr/ports/INDEX-*.db
# portupgrade -af
```

@dh .. thank you very much for your helpful comment 

rgds,


----------



## aragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Installing and correctly configuring devel/ccache will speed compilation up a lot.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Installing and correctly configuring devel/ccache will speed compilation up a lot.



second time, when you install something....
First time it may slow things down... but it gives advantages later


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh read this one:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 21, 2009)

also, using portsnap to update your ports tree will speed things up. cvsup is sloooowwwwww.


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,

what's differences of portsnap and cvsup? I think they have the same job to upgrade ports. I guess that when it about to install upgrade ports, it would be take times the same, isn't it?


----------



## tiko (Oct 21, 2009)

Portsnap downloads all ports in one file, then determines which need to be updated locally.  Cvsup will compare your local ports with the most up to date ones individually.  Portsnap saves time by downloading everything necessary in one file.  Check 'man portsnap' for more info.  There may be notable differences in bandwidth usage if that is a concern of yours.

If you are upgrading your ports, portupgrade is an excellent utility and can be configured to complete its actions without prompting you.


----------



## gordon@ (Oct 21, 2009)

If you are completely new to FreeBSD I would suggest waiting until 8.0 is officially out before upgrading. Chances are you won't notice the difference between the OS versions anyway. Get some time under your belt with a stable system before you try messing with one that could crash.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 22, 2009)

@pkhtut

From *man portupgrade(1)* page:

```
-P 
--use-packages 
 	Use packages instead of ports whenever available. portupgrade searches
 	the local directories listed in PKG_PATH for each package to install or
 	upgrade the current installation with, and if none is found, pkg_fetch(1)
 	is invoked to fetch one from a remote site. If it doesnâ€™t work either, the
 	port is used.
```

So you can use packages instead of compiling.

You may also use *pkg_upgrade(1)* from sysutils/bsdadminscripts for that purpose.

Same for base system, check *man freebsd-update(1)* page.


----------



## pkhtut (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Thank you all guys for helping me to understand about upgrading FreeBSD. I appreciate you all. I will continue to learn about FreeBSD.  I will take away all of your advices and howtos.

rgds


----------

